# Rick Springfield Concert Tickets for W



## MAJDEATH (Jun 16, 2015)

When I gave my W tickets to the upcoming Rick Springfield concert, front row, she was disappointed. She said, and I quote "this is the same as if I got you tickets to see a buxom stripper show". For the life of me I cannot interpret what this means! I ask her if she thought going to the RS concert meant she wanted to have sex with him, and she gave me a mixed answer. She said she has lusted after him for sometime, since her teenage years. I reminded her that I would be there next to her, she is not a teenager, and that Rick is a 70 yr old grandfather. I also suggested that she could go with a girlfriend as I am not that big of a RS fan. She then deflected and said concerts bother her because of all the people. Maybe we could sell the tickets to a scalper and get our money back.

Am I crazy or did she just tell me that she cannot control herself around this man? And if I go would that mess up her plans to lure him backstage to fool around? I need some ladies to interpret what she just said because it doesn't make sense to me. I just thought she might enjoy listening to his music at a concert.


----------



## Nucking Futs (Apr 8, 2013)

MAJDEATH said:


> When I gave my W tickets to the upcoming Rick Springfield concert, front row, she was disappointed. She said, and I quote "this is the same as if I got you tickets to see a buxom stripper show". For the life of me I cannot interpret what this means! I ask her if she thought going to the RS concert meant she wanted to have sex with him, and she gave me a mixed answer. She said she has lusted after him for sometime, since her teenage years. I reminded her that I would be there next to her, she is not a teenager, and that Rick is a 70 yr old grandfather. I also suggested that she could go with a girlfriend as I am not that big of a RS fan. She then deflected and said concerts bother her because of all the people. Maybe we could sell the tickets to a scalper and get our money back.
> 
> Am I crazy or did she just tell me that she cannot control herself around this man? And if I go would that mess up her plans to lure him backstage to fool around? I need some ladies to interpret what she just said because it doesn't make sense to me. I just thought she might enjoy listening to his music at a concert.


In light of your other thread, I only have one response to this: :scratchhead:

Take someone else to the concert.


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

You're planning on divorcing her for cause. Why would you be going?


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

I'll assume you enjoy looking at buxom strippers and your wife objects to you looking at buxom strippers. In this regard, the only way she would give you tickets to such a show would be if she didn't give two rats anymore. You hurt her feelings (awww, isn't that cute).


----------



## MAJDEATH (Jun 16, 2015)

Openminded said:


> You're planning on divorcing her for cause. Why would you be going?


I bought the tickets months ago. She can go with someone else.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

Odds are she watched his documentary https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-lDhtW4RUA0

I completely agree with her response if this is the case!


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

MAJDEATH said:


> I bought the tickets months ago. She can go with someone else.


Yes, she can. I'm wondering why you brought the situation up since you've said you're divorcing her?


----------



## MAJDEATH (Jun 16, 2015)

Openminded said:


> Yes, she can. I'm wondering why you brought the situation up since you've said you're divorcing her?


Her weird reaction.


----------



## MarriedDude (Jun 21, 2014)

My wife has had a Rick Springfield "Lusting", i guess would be the word, since I met her at age 16...

Given the probability of them EVER hooking up....I put this at about Zero on my worry-o-meter. Women can fantasize about rock gods all they want...doesn't make it enter the realm of possibility. Your wife worrying about that is like worrying about the tax implications of winning the powerball.....

I would reccomend, given your current circumstances...cultivate a feeling of Not Caring About a God-Damn thing she does...attitude...for your own sanity.


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

MAJDEATH said:


> Her weird reaction.


Women react weirdly sometimes -- as do men. Nothing more.


----------



## 3Xnocharm (Jun 22, 2012)

Two things...why the hell would you go with her?? And why would she make such a big deal over lusting after some celebrity when she actually CHEATS ON YOU in real life?? Ok three things....WHY do you even talk to her??


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

MAJDEATH said:


> Her weird reaction.


This makes no sense a week ago you were planning to lower the boom and in the middle of that you are worried about a concert?


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

I guess he's a cheating mofo. Well...you might as well let that STBXWW of yours have her shot at him. He's not getting any younger. His wife still looks damn good though. 

Rick Springfield opens up about his battle with depression and attempting suicide twice | Daily Mail Online


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

sokillme said:


> This makes no sense a week ago you were planning to lower the boom and in the middle of that you are worried about a concert?


Exactly.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

3Xnocharm said:


> Two things...why the hell would you go with her?? And why would she make such a big deal over lusting after some celebrity when she actually CHEATS ON YOU in real life?? Ok three things....WHY do you even talk to her??


:iagree::iagree::iagree::iagree:

It is TOTALLY beyond my comprehension why you are wasting even a millisecond of your time worrying about ANYthing this woman says or does.

WASH YOUR HANDS OF HER. ONCE AND FOR ALL. You are WASTING your life here.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Rick who? :scratchhead:


----------



## She'sStillGotIt (Jul 30, 2016)

MAJDEATH said:


> When I gave my W tickets to the upcoming Rick Springfield concert, front row, she was disappointed. She said, and I quote "this is the same as if I got you tickets to see a buxom stripper show". For the life of me I cannot interpret what this means! I ask her if she thought going to the RS concert meant she wanted to have sex with him, and she gave me a mixed answer. She said she has lusted after him for sometime, since her teenage years. I reminded her that I would be there next to her, she is not a teenager, and that Rick is a 70 yr old grandfather. I also suggested that she could go with a girlfriend as I am not that big of a RS fan. She then deflected and said concerts bother her because of all the people. Maybe we could sell the tickets to a scalper and get our money back.


First of all, Rick Springfield is _still_ around? Who'da thunk it?



> Am I crazy or did she just tell me that she cannot control herself around this man? And if I go would that mess up her plans to lure him backstage to fool around? I need some ladies to interpret what she just said because it doesn't make sense to me. I just thought she might enjoy listening to his music at a concert.


LMAO. Yes, I'm sure out of a *whole stadium* of delirious women throwing their panties up on the stage, SHE'D be the one he'd hand-pick to take backstage and cozy up with.

OMG - what color is the air on HER planet? :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

I think her comments are based _more_ on the fact that she knows she has a better chance of shaking hands with Jesus than she does of actually catching his attention even if she IS in the front row.


----------

